

Ask HN: when using Google what are you struggling with? - nurik


======
_cbdev
Are you referring to Google's search interface or Google Apps, or any other
Google service?

I don't really have any complaints about the search, only thing sometimes
bugging me is G+, especially the Android App. Some features just seem to be
hidden or only reachable in Ways no User would ever imagine (ie the 'Party
Mode' feature, which really is pretty cool, but just so unreachable).

------
helen842000
Getting a business to appear in the places listings. It's impossible to edit
your own profile. It all stopped working when the business pages merged with
Google places. There's no support. It's utterly terrible.

------
muellerwolfram
searching for code syntax with (mostly) special characters... (special
characters are being ignored)

